
First look at Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 'Lucid Lynx' - sinbsd
http://www.linuxcritic.com/ubuntu-1004-beta-1-lucid-lynx/
======
VBprogrammer
While I thought the new look was pretty nice for about 10 minutes I soon found
that it just clashed with everything you ever use. For example, you end up
with a bright white webpage in your browser against all the dark grey in the
menu's. Different sections of menus aren't delimited and it all just looks a
mess once you get past the initial excitement that the default isn't brown.

Like everyone else I don't get the change in the button positioning but its a
pretty simple fix to put them on the other side (I know thats also no
excuse!).

The boot time was much improved on my fairly ancient laptop and Firefox 3.6
feels quite snappy. Seems like everything loads a little bit faster.

Thats my impressions after using it for 3 days!

------
IgorPartola
Sorry but Where's the rest of the post? It leaves off abruptly at with little
actual info. I will be changing the positioning of those buttons as soon as
10.4 is installed too, but I'm sure Canonical did more work than that in 6
months.

